# Is this a Pontiac rear lower control arm?



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking at a 66 GTO and this is an unusual (to me) looking rear lower control arm. It's like a square tube.

Is this a aftermarket addition or did 66 GTO's come this way?
Also - this obviously has a rear sway bar too. Were either / both of these an option in 66, probably part of a suspension upgrade package?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Aftermarket parts added to your car.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Agreed, '66 never came with a rear swaybar.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I will add that this upgrade/add-on isn't a bad thing!


----------



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I will add that this upgrade/add-on isn't a bad thing!


Oh, I agree! _Actually_ - I am quite impressed with the tubing lower control arms. Very well executed design.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yep, not stock but only bad if you want a stock show car. A positive upgrade for sure.


----------

